# Almost BBQ Time



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Bethel Friends is having its Fall Pig Pickin this coming Saturday!! 
$8.00 all you can eat BBQ, pintos, hushpuppies, slaw, pickle chips, sliced onions and sweet and unsweet tea. 

Gonna be a long night on Friday night. I think we are cooking 90-100 hams. 

If you are close to Asheboro, NC you have to stop by and have a plate or 2.

Darin


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Wish I was close enough to fall in with yall. Do the same thing up here for some churches and it's always a good time. Over a 1,000 + pounds of meat do take some work, not countin the sides. Best of luck with the cookin and weather.


----------

